# Lost camera calibrations?



## josepz (May 3, 2012)

I can see the file "Sony SLT-A35 Adobe Standard.dcp" (there is some more, but this is my camera) inside the lightroom->Resources->Camera Profiles->Adobe Standard   folder.
BUt in "Profile", in lightroom program, Develop screen, I can choose only "Adobe Standard". I tried 2012, 2010, and 2003 process, and profile is Adobe standard only.

How can I do to load my "Sony SLT-A35 Adobe Standard.dcp" profile file in lightroom?

Thans


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 3, 2012)

Lightroom will only show 'Adobe Standard'.....however, that particular version of the Adobe Standard profile will be the version applicable to the specific camera that was used for the image, i.e. no matter what camera you use, you will only see 'Adobe Standard' in the camera calibration panel....but under the covers Lightroom will choose and apply the correct version of it.


----------



## rNeil (May 5, 2012)

What about those of us shooting say, a D3, that really liked the D2X Mode-1 profile ... is that no longer an option? That's what it sounds like ... sadly ...

Neil


----------



## rNeil (May 5, 2012)

Hmmm ... it still gives me that option on old image files ... have to check with a newly shot/imported image ...

Neil


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 5, 2012)

Neil, the first two posts in this thread were talking *only *about the Adobe Standard profile and the fact that while different versions of it exist for many different camera models it will still only show as "Adobe Standard" in the Camera Calibration panel. We were not saying that ONLY the Adobe Standard profile is available. For many cameras Adobe have created profiles in an attempt to 'mimic' the effects of the various 'in-camera' profiles....these will appear (if they've been created) in the Camera Calibration panel *in addition to *the Adobe Standard profile. Which is what you have discovered.....

However, unless you change the defaults, on first import it will be the camera-specific Adobe Standard profile  which is first applied.


----------



## jhague (May 5, 2012)

I am seeing some odd behavior with the Camera Calibration settings in 4.1RC2 as well.  On a recent trip, I took photos with a Nikon D3 and with a Nikon D7000.  The camera calibrations settings for the D3 are just fine showing Standard, Landscape, etc plus the v4 options that were added.  For the D7000, it only shows "Embedded" and will not allow me to change it.  All of these are RAW files.  Is there something wrong in my configuration?  It was not this way in RC1 and I installed RC2 right over the top of RC1.  In RC1, I had the normal calibration settings of Camera Standard, Camera Vivid, Camera Landscape, etc. for the D7000.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

John


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 5, 2012)

"Embedded" is usually the profile associated with a rendered file such as Jpeg or Tiff, so could I just ask you to double-check that you are indeed working on a Raw file? If it's definitely a Raw, then I'm a bit mystified....could you upload one of the Raw files (e.g. to www.yousendit.com or Dropbox) then post the link here so that we can test it on our own systems?


----------



## jhague (May 6, 2012)

TNG, you were absolutely right.  I went back and checked and these are JPG files.  We shoot 99% RAW but were shooting JPEGs that day with that camera.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 6, 2012)

Mystery solved! Thanks for reporting back.


----------

